# Full time academy Sponsor



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Does anyone know of any Police Departments that will be willing to sponsor for the upcoming academies... I am currently in the R/I academy and looking to be sponsored for full time. I am from the Boston area... any help would greatly appreciated...


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

what about the department that sponsored you for the R/I academy?


----------



## DCON (May 18, 2004)

Normally departments don't like to sponsor you, they sometimes make exceptions if you're an auxiliary or a reserve, or you know someone. They have to trust you to give you a cruiser for EVOC week.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Some departments will sponsor you with the stipulation that you need to provide your own vehicle for EVOC as well as your own equipment, insurance etc... In the past self sponsors have either rented a CV or borrowed a classmates cruiser during that week.


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

Is it still possible to self sponser? and how would i go about it?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Nuclearaudio said:


> Is it still possible to self sponser? and how would i go about it?


Yes technically you can still self sponser, its alot trickier than it was a few years ago. If you look at the academy application it doesnt have the spot to check off for "self sponsor" anymore. It now says what your postion will be upon graduation, full time police officer or part-time police officer. So as long as your are part-time/premanent intermittent you can still do it but thats the only way. I honestly belive all these changes happened because of equipment/cruisers. In my academy there were about 12 self sponsors I can remember and when it came to firearms week and evoc, no one could get a shotgun or cruiser so they had to double up with anyone that would help them out. I remember the director being pissed that alot of chiefs signed the form then washed there hands of any further obligations. Someone posted earlier about needing to know someone, thats very true if you are part-time and the chief has no problem giving you the above mentioned you should be all set. Just remember you can still be bumped by someone who will be "full-time" upon graduation. But where theres a will theres a way, there always is. Good Luck


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

_*UPDATE!UPDATE!UPDATE!*_
* Mass Chiefs met with all MPTC and Lowell,MBTA academy. It's official, no more attending full time academy unless you are hired as a full time sworn officer for a municipality. Lowell & MBTA will still accept FT campus cops. There are still some PT guys attending FT academies right now as fillins if the slots have not been taken by FT students. According to this meeting, of this week, no more. Only FT guys.*


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

popo said:


> _*UPDATE!UPDATE!UPDATE!*_
> *It's official, no more attending full time academy unless you are hired as a full time sworn officer for a municipality.*


This should be a pop up when you log on to Masscops, then e-mailed to every newly registared user. Just think of all the thread space we'll save


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Mortal knight said:


> This should be a pop up when you log on to Masscops, then e-mailed to every newly registared user. Just think of all the thread space we'll save


No shit huh? Or you could just ban NuclearAudio... :rofl:


----------



## DevilDog1775 (Nov 27, 2005)

JoninNH said:


> No shit huh? Or you could just ban NuclearAudio... :rofl:


Come on now..........we've all asked a stupid question at one point or another. Give the guy a pass this time.....if he's truly a dumbass we'll be able to laugh at his next posts:baby01:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

DevilDog1775 said:


> Come on now..........we've all asked a stupid question at one point or another. Give the guy a pass this time.....if he's truly a dumbass we'll be able to laugh at his next posts:baby01:


He's asked the same question six times in six different places on the board. I think we can laugh at him now. \\/ :85565:


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

I dont think that the reason you cannot self sponser is a equiptment issue. i was told, that someone was sent to the academy and was pissed because they didn't get a job. and sued the Dept. Not Sure


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

Nuclearaudio said:


> I dont think that the reason you cannot self sponser is a equiptment issue. i was told, that someone was sent to the academy and was pissed because they didn't get a job. and sued the Dept. Not Sure


No a dumb ass sued because he got injured and was a self sponsor. He sued the council, academy and PD that sponsored him. Also other dumbasses showed up to EVOC with Hertz rental Crown Vics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

popo said:


> Also other dumbasses showed up to EVOC with Hertz rental Crown Vics.


You're kidding me.......


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> You're kidding me.......


Wish I was Delta.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

popo said:


> Wish I was Delta.


If I was the EVOC Instructor, I would have let them use them. Heck, I would have let EVERYONE use them.

I'd also go with them when they went to return the cars, with what's left of their brakes and tires. The look on the Hertz Manager's face would have been priceless.


----------

